# another shooting?



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Boy, I don't know what's going on lately, but once again, another shooting here in Wisconsin.........a while ago, the Sikh temple shootings, and now, a shooting at the Avana spa in Brookfield, Wisconsin. In both cases, no one was armed, except for the gunman. When do you think that people will learn? I noticed a large sign at the door of the spa, that said "no firearms allowed". Once again, didn't stop a thing. I am hoping that business owners in this area will take their foolish signs down, and accept business from rational, carrying customers.:buttkick:


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

Gun Control and Mass Murders - John R. Lott Jr. - National Review Online

Revisiting Gun Data on Multiple-Victim Shootings - TheCollegeConservative

An armed man is a citizen, an unarmed man is a subject.

Mass killings have been happening for over 100 years, the media has just been sensationalizing it for a generation.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Nanuk said:


> Gun Control and Mass Murders - John R. Lott Jr. - National Review Online
> 
> Revisiting Gun Data on Multiple-Victim Shootings - TheCollegeConservative
> 
> ...


Yep.....

To the OP. Businesses have that right. As much as we do not want them to post signs, they will continue to do so. It takes time. Your state is still fresh in the conceal carry world. When the blood stops running in the streets, they will pull the signs down. :smt023


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Culling the herd.

Einstein was right. Doing the same thing over and over and expecting difference results IS one definition of insanity. I like to say that ignorance is its own reward. Problem is, these ignorant people not only willingly put themselves ion the path of evil, they are perfectly willing to do this for others as well.

Evil people don't suffer fools and those fools are mere fodder for the evil deeds of bad people.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Anybody ever notice when a substantial pro carry piece of legislation passes,stuff like this seems to happen with more frequency?


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't know that the frequency increases, but the media sure does not let a headline escape notice.


----------

